# غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2011)

غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين H2S والذي يوجد في معظم عمليات إستخراج ومعالجةالنفط هو احد الغازات الخطيرة والشائعة صناعة البترول وهو متواجد في معظم الوقود الحفرية ويحدث كنتيجة ثانوية أثناء الإنتاج ومعالجة البترول والغاز ويمكن ايضا ان ينتج اثناء تنقيح المعدن وإنتاج الورق والصرف الصحي ومعالجة المخلفات . إذا عملت حول أبار البترول ، خطوط الانابيب، وحدات الغاز، وحدات فصل الزيت عن الغاز، مصانع معالجة المخلفات، او المباني بجانب مثل هذه المرافق ، فأنت تعمل بجانب مصدر H2S . عادة الإجراءات الهندسية تبقي H2S بأمان حيث يمكن احتوائه في الأوعية والخطوط النفطية. ولكن عند حدوث التسرب فالإصابات الشديدة أو الكوارث يمكن ان تنشأ.



وحدة القياس:
(PART PER MILLION= PPM) جزء من المليون يعتبر وحدة قياس سمية الغازات.



الاستنشاق والرائحة:

إن استنشاق غاز H2S هو إلى حد كبير طريق إلى التعرض للأخطار فعندما يحتوي الجو على 300 جزء من المليون فيعتبر خطيرا فورا على الحياة والصحة. تعتمد آثار التعرض على عدة عوامل هي :

1-تركيز H2S في الجو. 
2-مدة التعرض. 
3-الحساسية الجسدية للضحية. 

الرائحة ليست تحذير محل ثقة حيث لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها( في الحقيقة انك يمكن ان تشم الرائحة التي لها تركيز منخفض ولكن حاستك للرائحة تقل بالمستوى الرفيع للتركيز. 


الآثار المرتقبة عند التعرض للغاز:

-(1 ppm) لا آثار جسدية هامة، حاسة الشم تبقى سليمة ويمكن ان تكتشف ولها رائحة البيض الفاسد. 

-(10 ppm) التهاب العين، وايضا هو قمة الحد الأقصى المسموح بالتعرض له لمدة ثماني ساعات ويمكن ان تتنفس بدون استخدام أجهزة التنفس. 

-(15 ppm) الحد الأقصى المسموح بالتعرض له لمدة 15 دقيقة ويمكن ان تتنفس بدون استخدام أجهزة التنفس. 

-(100 ppm ) يسبب حرقان العيون والحلق ، والصداع ، الغثيان، الكحة، حاسة الشم تصبح عديمة الجدوى خلال 3-15 دقيقة. 

-(300 ppm) يسبب التهابات العين والجهاز التنفسي خلال 30 دقيقة. 

-(400 ppm) تسبب صعوبات تنفسية، إفساد الجهاز العصبي، الشلل في النهاية، وشل مكامن التفكير في الدماغ. 

-(700 ppm) فشل الجهاز التنفسي أو الجهاز الدوري، الإغماء ، النوبات المرضية، فشل الأمعاء والمثانة، الموت خلال 30 دقيقة. 

-(1000 ppm) الإغماء الفوري ويقتل في الحال. 


مواصفات الغاز:

غاز قابل للإشتعال ، جامح ، سام جدا، يثير انسجة العيون المكشوفة والأنف والحلق والرئة عندما يمتصه الجسم فيعمل كالسم الداخلي الذي يمكن ان يفسد الجهاز العصبي ويشل نظام التنفس. 

عديم اللون فلهذا لا يمكن رؤيته عند التسرب لا يرى في الجو العاصف يتحرك H2S كسحابة غير مرئية عادة في اتجاه الريح. 

أثقل من الهواء ويميل أن يهبط على المناطق المنخفضة مثل الخنادق والمصارف والحفر بالرغم من ان المناطق العلوية قد تكون خالية من H2S ولكن يتواجد كغاز قاتل جدا في المناطق السفلية. 

قابل للاشتعال والانفجار تحت الشروط الجوية العادية H2S يتحد بالهواء الجوي لتشكيل المزيج الذي سوف يشتعل على مدى كبير جدا( 4.3% - 46%) ويسمى المدى القابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار هذا المدى تقريبا سبعة مرات اكبر من المدى القابل للاشتعال للجازولين. 

عند احتراق H2S يبعث غاز SO2 ثاني أكسيد الكربون. يمكن ان يسبب SO2 حكة وحرقان للعيون المكشوفة والأنف والحلق وخلل النظام التنفسي. 

آكل عندما يتحد H2S بالرطوبة في الهواء الجوي يشكل الحمض الآكل الذي يتلف المعادن وينتج عنه تسربات خطيرة حيث يأكل الحمض معدن المواسير، الصمامات والخزانات والمعدات الأخرى. 

تآكل H2S عامل أساسي في تكوين مواد Pyrophoric عندما يتفاعل H2S مع الصلب وتعرضه إلى الهواء. 


كيفية التحكم بأخطار : H2S

هناك اربعة طرق اساسية للتحكم: القياسات الهندسية، الكشف ، الحماية التنفسية، والتدريب المؤثر:



1- الإجراءات الهندسية:

الخط الأول للدفاع ضد التعرض إلى H2S في داخل بيئات العمل هو التحكم الهندسي مثل تصميم آمن للمعدات العملية صيانة المعدات بانتظام، التهوية المناسبة، والتحكم بالتسرب توحيد هذه العناصر يحد من الأخطار، التهوية هي الطريقة الهندسية المثلى ويستخدم على نطاق واسع التهوية وهي إما ميكانيكية او طبيعية حيث كلتا الطريقتين تعملان على منع تفاقم مستويات تركزي H2S يجب ان يكون التركيز أقل من 10PPM زيادة التركيز تعني ان هناك تحرير لغاز H2S والذي يجب ان يزال إلى ادنى حد ممكن كما يعني ذلك ان التهوية غير كافية.



2- الكشف: 

أولا: يجب تقييم المناطق التي يمكن ان ينتج عنها تسرب الغاز والمتابعة المستمرة على سبيل المثال مصانع معالجة الغاز، معامل التكرير، وحقول الخزانات النفطية، وآبار النفط. من ثم يجب تركيب اجهزة فحص الغازات الثابتة في هذه المناطق في حالة التسرب فإن إنذار الخطر يرن ويصدر عنه وميض تحذير.

ثانيا: استخدام الأجهزة المحمولة للكشف عن الغازات على فترات محددة اثناء الصيانة والإصلاحات التي تتم في المناطق التي ذكرت سابقا وفحص المناطق المراد دخولها قبل الدخول ومتابعة الفحص بشكل متكرر خلال مدة العمل لتفادي الأخطار.



3- وسائل الحماية التنفسية:

عند التعرض إلى H2S فيمكن استخدام احد النوعين الأساسيين لمعدات الحماية التنفسية المناسبة اجهزة التنفس الكاملة (SCBA ) التي تحمل فوق الظهر عن طريق اسطوانة هواء مضغوط. الأسطوانات يجب ان تعد لتزويد هواء على الأقل لمدة 30 دقيقة. النوع الثاني هو نوع الخرطوش. قبل ان تستعمل معدات الحماية التنفسية يجب ان تكون المعدات مناسبة لك وتتلقى التدريب في كيفية استعمالها وفي كيفية التفتيش والتنظيف والصيانة والخزين وإجراءات حالة الطوارئ.



4- التدريب المؤثر:

يمكن ان تعمل بأمان في المناطق التي يتواجد إذا استغللت عادات العمل الآمن ونفذت احتياطات الأمن والتدريب الجدي وأتباع:

تحديد مكان تسرب 

H2S- خطة طوارئ لأخطار H2S . 

واستخدام أجهزة التحذير والمناسبة. 

تحديد مخارج الطوارئ. 

حدد اتجاه الريح . 

توجيهات للهروب من upwind. 

الهروب إلى الأماكن الآمنة المخصصة للتجمع. 

استخدام اجهزة التنفس. 

كن على حذر دائم!!!

دائما اتبع وسائل السلامة الآمنة وكن جاهزا لأن تستجيب في حالات الطوارئ عندما تعمل حول المناطق التي يتواجد فيها H2S فهناك ببساطة لا مجال للأخطاء.


----------

